# tip: using a fly reel to work throwline in the tree



## Plasmech (Dec 15, 2009)

Thought I'd share these simple tips:

In the first DVD of the Working Climber series titled "The Throwline", Gerry Berenek shows a great tip for aerial throw line work. He put 60 feet of zing-it on a Pflueger Medalist fly reel, attached a throw bag to the free end, and carries the thing in a diddy bag. It looks like it works great for raising your initial ground-set TIP. 

http://www.amazon.com/Pflueger®-Med...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1260908292&sr=1-1

And speaking of ditty bags, I see that Sherrill and others have them, but they are either A very expensive and/or (usually "and") B very large. Get yourself a rock climber's chalk bag instead. Pretty cheap and just the right size. You can put a rigging knife, a cell phone (for emergencies), a camera (ohhhh noooo) or whatever little stuff in there and not have to mess with your pockets. I did a short climb with the "chalk" bag this past weekend while messing with a tire swing, worked great.


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 15, 2009)

I saw the same thing and it looked so handy I picked up an automatic fly reel cheap on ebay. Works great. I clip the throw bag up when I'm not using it. Otherwise the weigh of the bag will make it crepe? out. Lots of uses. We use it more for setting rigging lines or balance lines than we do for anything else. The second DVD set is worth the money if you don't have it already.
Phil


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 15, 2009)

Small Wood said:


> I saw the same thing and it looked so handy I picked up an automatic fly reel cheap on ebay. Works great. I clip the throw bag up when I'm not using it. Otherwise the weigh of the bag will make it crepe? out. Lots of uses. We use it more for setting rigging lines or balance lines than we do for anything else. The second DVD set is worth the money if you don't have it already.
> Phil



Yea I have the second DVD set. The Working Climber is like our Bible man.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 15, 2009)

I have not seen the vid but 60 feet ain't much throwline at all.I started to make something like this that would tail the line into a receptical rather than spoolling it but lost interest. I like those buckets though. Can't seem to stop aquiring them. I guess when I die all I will have is some burnt up 12 strand and a truckload of buckets. Oh, well, at least they didn't cost a whole hell of a lot.


----------



## pinemartin (Dec 15, 2009)

Fly reels can get expensive quick. A cheaper option is to get a retractable clothes line reel form the camping section at the local ______mart they are only 3-4 dollars and hold +/- 100ft of throw line.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 15, 2009)

I've been using a cheap $15 fly reel to wind up my throw line for a while. For rec climbing it's not unsual to take the throw line aloft for redirects, etc. A ditty bag is a poor option because the throwline invariably ends up in a huge ball. The fly-reel setup makes this a snap. I setup my rig with an aluminum bracket that slides right into the label on a weaver saddle keeping it in a ready position. Here's a few photo's of my setup:


----------



## canopyboy (Dec 16, 2009)

http://arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=1589903&postcount=6

Yup, love my fly reel. The auto rewind is handy. Add a grappel and life is great when you're aloft. I have 60' on mine, which pretty much is all I need in the tree. But there are a few times when I'd like a full length throwline, so I'm thinking about rigging another with spectra fishing line (much more will fit) for the occasional use. Anyhow, here is mine:






I've actually switched to an 8oz bullet bag, which seems to work better up in the tree for me and balance the grappel better when used in tandem.

Racer - I like the way you mounted it on your saddle, I'll have to try something more like that instead of just hanging.


----------



## Plasmech (Dec 16, 2009)

What model is that one man?




canopyboy said:


> http://arboristsite.com/showpost.php?p=1589903&postcount=6
> 
> Yup, love my fly reel. The auto rewind is handy. Add a grappel and life is great when you're aloft. I have 60' on mine, which pretty much is all I need in the tree. But there are a few times when I'd like a full length throwline, so I'm thinking about rigging another with spectra fishing line (much more will fit) for the occasional use. Anyhow, here is mine:
> 
> ...


----------



## canopyboy (Dec 16, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> What model is that one man?



Shakespeare 1837 from ebay (see my link to an old post). I've bought a couple different old Shakespeares off of ebay now, I'll have to look a the others. The 1837 seems to be about the biggest of the ones I've tried so far. That one cost about $15 after shipping. I also scored 2 in one purchase for $11 after shipping.

All those old auto reels should be completely broken down, cleaned, lubed, and reassembled. All of mine "still worked", but they worked a hell of a lot better after a little tlc. The spring that drives the rewind gearing has been all gunked up with old sticky grease on all the ones I've taken apart so far. (I've given a couple as gifts to climbing buddies.) Also, you'll find sand in 'em.


----------



## TreeW?rx (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a wire reel used for tying rebar together. Bought it at a hardware store for about $8. I havent had a chance to try it out yet because of the weather, but I am sure it will be much better than a stuff sack. Nothing more fun than puttin the 120 ft line away 2' at a time.


----------



## bruce6670 (Dec 17, 2009)

RacerX said:


> I've been using a cheap $15 fly reel to wind up my throw line for a while. For rec climbing it's not unsual to take the throw line aloft for redirects, etc. A ditty bag is a poor option because the throwline invariably ends up in a huge ball. The fly-reel setup makes this a snap. I setup my rig with an aluminum bracket that slides right into the label on a weaver saddle keeping it in a ready position. Here's a few photo's of my setup:




That's a nice set-up you have there.I'm going to have to make one like that for myself.


----------



## RacerX (Dec 17, 2009)

TreeWürx said:


> I have a wire reel used for tying rebar together. Bought it at a hardware store for about $8. I havent had a chance to try it out yet because of the weather, but I am sure it will be much better than a stuff sack. Nothing more fun than puttin the 120 ft line away 2' at a time.





I started with one of those but found it to be a little cumbersome aloft so I moved on to the more compact fly reel. Still worked far better than a ditty bag. 

Here it is on my old saddle:


----------

